# If I had had enough money, I would have bought the sofa.



## mellow-yellow

Can anyone confirm (or deny) that my friend from Guadalajara, Mexico is mistaken (grammatically speaking) by translating

If I had had enough money at Ikea last week, I would have bought the sofa.
AS
De haber tenido suficiente dinero en Ikea la semana pasada, compraba el sofá. (imperfecto del indicativo)

Isn't the following correct?
De haber tenido suficiente dinero en Ikea la semana pasada, hubiera comprado el sofá. (pluscamperfecto del subjuntivo)
OR
Si hubiera tenido suficiente dinero en Ikea la semana pasada, habría comprado el sofá. (pluscamperfecto del indicativo)


----------



## duvija

Your friend is also right.


----------



## murciana

To me your friend isn’t right: s/he couldn’t buy the sofa last week because s/he didn’t have enough money (past). I would translate the second part of the sentence as “…*habría* comprado el sofa” (many Spanish native speakers also say “_hubiera_ comprado”, although I don’t agree).

_“De haber tenido…”_ is also fine.

If we use _compraba_, the condition is different; omitting _last week_, it implies there’s still a possibility to buy the sofa (maybe a friend can lend her/him the money at the store). In English: _If I had enough money, I would buy the sofa (Si tuviera dinero suficiente, compraba el sofa).
_
Saludos


----------



## blasita

Hello Mellow.

I agree with Murciana.

To me it is all past; 3rd conditional in English: you didn't have enough money and you didn't buy the sofa, so as a translation here you should use: _... habría/hubiera comprado_.

Un saludo.


----------



## mellow-yellow

Below are 3 citations, in case this helps.

Según Curso de perfeccionamiento - Hablar, escribir y pensar en español (ISBN: 84-71 43-460-1) 



> Con  un contexto apropiado y, quizás a través de la construcción si + llego a  + infinitivo = si hubiera + participio, el presente puede sustituir al  pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo.
> 
> si llegas a pegarle, te rompo la cara = si le hubieras pegado, te habría roto la cara
> 
> Menos mal que me di cuenta a tiempo, si no veo el fallo, lo compro y ahora tendría una cosa totalmente inútil.
> 
> Se  pueden construir con subjuntivo:
> Si  + imperfecto + condicional simple
> Ejemplo:  Si tuviera tus años, actuaría de otra manera.
> Se  refiere al presente o al futuro.
> 
> Si  + pluscuamperfecto + condicional  perfecto/pluscuamperfecto  de subjuntivo  (-ra)
> Ejemplo:  Si me hubiera acordado,  te lo habría/hubiera  prestado  antes.
> Se  refiere al pasado



Marquez - Cien años de soledad (ISBN 84-376-0494-X)


> *De haber sabido* Aureliano Segundo iba  a tomar las cosas como las tomó que una buena complacencia de abuelo,  no le habría dado tantas vueltas ni tantos plazos, sino que desde el año  anterior se hubiera liberado de la mortificación.



Living Language Spanish Advanced (ISBN 0-609-80253-4)


> *De haber sabido* lo que sé ahora, nunca habría hecho lo que hice.


----------



## blasita

Pues eso, Mellow, pero no 'compraba' aquí, ¿lo entiendes?


----------



## Istriano

I think it should be..._Hubiera/(hubiese)/habría comprado _
because _compraba _is used instead of _compraría _and not instead of _habría comprado._

Following the scheme of_ compraba/compraría._.. one would have_ había comprado_ instead of _habría comprado_
but I don't know if it's possible in (colloquial) Spanish.


_
De haber tenido suficiente dinero en Ikea la semana pasada, compraba el sofá. 
If I had had enough money at Ikea last week, I would buy a sofa (now)_.

It does not make sense.


----------



## mellow-yellow

Look closely at the quote from Marquez. Why the imperfect (iba a tomar) then past conditional (habría dado). Maybe the confusion comes from that?



> De haber sabido Aureliano Segundo *iba*  a tomar las cosas como las  tomó que una buena complacencia de abuelo,  no le *habría dado* tantas  vueltas ni tantos plazos, sino que desde el año  anterior se hubiera  liberado de la mortificación.


----------



## blasita

mellow-yellow said:


> Look closely at the quote from Marquez. Why the imperfect (iba a tomar) then past conditional (habría dado). Maybe the confusion comes from that?
> 
> De haber sabido que Aureliano Segundo iba a tomar las cosas como las tomó, con una buena complacencia de abuelo, no le habría dado ...



There's a 'que' and also a comma missing. No, it's not the same case in my opinion; I still understand: "si_ hubiera_ _sabido_ que Aureliano Segundo ..., no le _habría_ _dado_ ...

De haber sabido (=Si hubiera sabido) lo que sé ahora, nunca habría hecho lo que hice.


----------



## duvija

De haber sabido que la fiesta fue el plomo que fue, me iba para casa.
(I see no problem in using 'iba' instead of 'hubiera/ese ido')


----------



## blasita

OK, Duvi, so would you say 'compraba' to talk about something in the past that did not happen ('I would have bought')?


----------



## mellow-yellow

It is wrong to translate 



> De haber sabido que la fiesta fue el plomo que fue, me iba para casa.



into proper (American) English as

"If I had had (yes, two had's or "had brought" if you prefer) enough money, I *was buying / bought / used to buy *the sofa"

The approach in Spanish however seems completely natural to both my Mexican friend and to duvija (Uruguay). Why?


----------



## blasita

mellow-yellow said:


> The approach in Spanish however seems completely natural to both my Mexican friend and to duvija (Uruguay). Why?



Because there may be some regional differences in use.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Yo, español cañí, también creo como Duvija que el amigo mexicano no cometió ningún error, aunque yo normalmente construiría la frase como apuntan los otros. 

Yo también diría, con naturalidad trianera, "de haberlo sabido, no venía".


----------



## Lurrezko

Y aun en presente, con idéntico sentido: _si hubiera tenido suficiente dinero, me *compro* el sofá_.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Y aun en presente, con idéntico sentido: _si hubiera tenido suficiente dinero, me *compro* el sofá_.
> Saludos



Sí Lurrezko, pero ¿tú usarías como traducción 'compraba' en la frase original con el mismo sentido que en inglés, por favor?


----------



## Cubanboy

blasita said:


> Hello Mellow.
> 
> I agree with Murciana.
> 
> To me it is all past; 3rd conditional in English: you didn't have enough money and you didn't buy the sofa, so as a translation here you should use: _... habría/hubiera comprado_.
> 
> Un saludo.



Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes.


----------



## gengo

I have noticed a similar deviation from standard grammatical tenses in English, especially among announcers of sporting games.

For example, talking about a play that occurred in the past:
If he catches that ball, he scores.

In normal grammar, this should be:
If he had caught that ball, he would have scored.

I guess people are lazy everywhere.


----------



## Lurrezko

blasita said:


> Sí Lurrezko, pero ¿tú usarías como traducción 'compraba' en la frase original con el mismo sentido que en inglés, por favor?



Tiene el mismo sentido, en mi opinión, pero no es la estructura gramatical estándar, de eso no hay duda.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

gengo said:


> For example, talking about a play that occurred in the past:
> If he catches that ball, he scores.
> 
> In normal grammar, this should be:
> If he had caught that ball, he would have scored.
> I guess people are lazy everywhere.



Thanks, Gengo. Well, I actually agree.

Thank you for your reply, Lurrezko. It is clear that there are some regional differences  because I would not use 'compraba' to mean 'habría/hubiera comprado' in the original sentence (I may in other contexts) as the meaning would not be clear to me at all.

Muchas gracias, Cubanboy.

Saludos a todos. Cada día aprendemos diferentes usos.

Merge posts: I've been thinking about it and Mellow's question was about grammatical correctness, not use. So, because I do respect everyone's uses and opinions, I think I'll ask the RAE about it in order to have a grammatical explanation about this particular case.


----------



## blasita

I have already made a linguistic inquiry and they said that 'compraba' is not correct in the Spanish original sentence and makes no sense there. If someone disagrees, I can ask for a formal written reply.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Si le han dicho que no tiene sentido, Blasita, la persona que le ha respondido (un estudiante seguramente) no sabe de lo que habla. Como mucho, un catedrático diria que "esa forma no se recoge en el habla culta", con lo que concuerdo. 

(No hace falta que me traiga la prueba por escrito.)


----------



## blasita

Filis Cañí said:


> Si le han dicho que no tiene sentido, Blasita, la persona que le ha respondido (un estudiante seguramente) no sabe de lo que habla. Como mucho, un catedrático diria que "esa forma no se recoge en el habla culta", con lo que concuerdo.
> (No hace falta que me traiga la prueba por escrito.)



Tengo algún contacto en la Academia, pero no conozco a ningún estudiante que trabaje/esté allí. Lo que he puesto es lo que me ha dicho alguien a mí de manera personal (es amigo); aunque sea miembro de la RAE no la representa en este caso. De todas formas, yo sigo pensando que tiene sentido para muchos otros hablantes por lo que se ha visto aquí. 

No es una 'prueba'; es algo que todos tenemos derecho a hacer: una consulta lingüística por escrito. Tarda un poco más, pero no hay ningún problema en realizarla. Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo no le daría tantas vueltas. Que no es la estructura habitual es evidente, en eso concordamos todos; ahora bien, que no tenga sentido ya es otro cantar. En español tenemos estructuras coloquiales similares y muy frecuentes: si lo sé, no vengo = si lo llego a saber/si lo hubiera sabido, no hubiera venido. 

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Yo no le daría tantas vueltas. Que no es la estructura habitual es evidente, en eso concordamos todos; ahora bien, que no tenga sentido ya es otro cantar. En español tenemos estructuras coloquiales similares y muy frecuentes: si lo sé, no vengo = si lo llego a saber/si lo hubiera sabido, no hubiera venido.



Sí, Lurrezko, pero las de aquí no se corresponden con la pregunta de este hilo, y tienen perfecto sentido para mí. En fin, personalmente sólo he intentado responder a la pregunta de Mellow, que no era acerca de si se usa o no, sino de si es correcto gramaticalmente. Un saludo.


----------



## mellow-yellow

Blasita, gracias. Quiero saber si es un uso aceptado, criticado o incorrecto.


----------



## blasita

mellow-yellow said:


> Blasita, gracias. Quiero saber si es un uso aceptado, criticado o incorrecto.



De nada. Incorrecto en la situación de este hilo.


----------



## Istriano

Por favor, no digan que español es fácil porque no lo es.


----------



## duvija

La pregunta fue:
_Can anyone confirm (or deny) that my friend from Guadalajara, Mexico is mistaken (grammatically speaking) by translating...?

_It's not really a grammatical 'mistake', but a regional difference in usage, is it?


----------



## inib

duvija said:


> La pregunta fue:
> _Can anyone confirm (or deny) that my friend from Guadalajara, Mexico is mistaken (grammatically speaking) by translating...?
> 
> _It's not really a grammatical 'mistake', but a regional difference in usage, is it?


It's regional and popular, no doubt, but whether it is correct or not only depends on your faith in the RAE. Evidence has been given of the RAE's opinion, it's up to everybody else to decide if it's valid or not, preferably without rudely disqualifying "the messenger".


----------



## shumy

Si hubiese tenido suficiente dinero la semana pasada en Ikea, habría comprado el sofá.

Good bye


----------



## duvija

It's curious how many countries don't seem to agree with the RAE. 
Oh, well, it's not brain surgery.. I'm so happy linguistics is non lethal ...
It was an interesting discussion.


----------



## SevenDays

La combinación "_si hubiese/hubiera......habría/hubiera_", si bien es el esquema tradicional (y que mantiene la concordancia de aspecto perfecto en los tiempos de la principal y la subordinada), no abarca todas las combinaciones posibles que nos ofrece la riqueza del idioma. Este esquema, por ejemplo, no incluye entre las _condicionales irreales_ aquellas que se construyen con el imperfecto de indicativo. To my ears, _*de haber tenido dinero, compraba el sofá*_ has a nice twist: the indicative expresses the hypothetical "buying" with greater certainty.    
Saludos


----------



## blasita

1) Yo no tengo nada que ver con la RAE. Pedí la opinión de un académico para intentar ayudar en el foro como siempre intento hacer.

2) Creo que no hay nadie en los foros tan defensor de las diferencias regionales como yo, tanto entre países como dentro de ellos (por lo que he tenido que recibir groserías y ataques personales).

3) Con el único fin de dar respuesta a Mellow y ayudar a otros que están intentando aprender el idioma y lean este hilo, insisto en que, por lo que sé, es* incorrecto gramaticalmente* hablando; ruego se me corrija si esto no es cierto. 

Gracias por todos estos interesantes comentarios (en esto se basan estos foros, y que no falten los diferentes usos y opiniones por favor).


----------



## Istriano

Blasita, ¿Le(s) has mandado una pregunta a la RAE? Me gustaría saber la respuesta.


----------



## SevenDays

blasita said:


> 1) Yo no tengo nada que ver con la RAE. Pedí la opinión de un académico para intentar ayudar en el foro como siempre intento hacer.
> 
> 2) Creo que no hay nadie en los foros tan defensor de las diferencias regionales como yo, tanto entre países como dentro de ellos (por lo que he tenido que recibir groserías y ataques personales).
> 
> 3) Con el único fin de dar respuesta a Mellow y ayudar a otros que están intentando aprender el idioma y lean este hilo, insisto en que, por lo que sé, es* incorrecto gramaticalmente* hablando; ruego se me corrija si esto no es cierto.
> 
> Gracias por todos estos interesantes comentarios (en esto se basan estos foros, y que no falten los diferentes usos y opiniones por favor).



Hello
Yes, the normal structure is "si hubiera/hubiera....hubiera/habría." A student of Spanish would never go wrong using that pattern, and it's good that you've pointed this out. However, it's also worth noting we use mixed constructions frequently, because a conditional sentence isn't always a straight-out "if-then;cause-and-effect" sort of equation; often, we add _modality_ (shades of meaning, _subtleties_) to better convey what's on our minds. The same is true in English. A couple of examples (_from the Cambridge Grammar of the English Language_):
_If you needed some help, Helen is willing to lend a hand_
_if you'd needed some help, Helen was willing to lend a hand _
The standard form calls for: _Helen would be willing to lend a hand/Helen would have been willing to lend a hand._ It seems to me that the progressives "is willing" and "was willing" give greater certainty to the hypothetical scenarios. 

When it comes to that "sofa," the friend from Mexico used a different syntactic structure to express what would be the same semantic meaning, but the translation suggests a level of certainty in the "buying" that may not be there in the original English. 
Cheers


----------



## gengo

SevenDays said:


> _If you needed some help, Helen is willing to lend a hand_
> _if you'd needed some help, Helen was willing to lend a hand _
> The standard form calls for: _Helen would be willing to lend a hand/Helen would have been willing to lend a hand._ It seems to me that the progressives "is willing" and "was willing" give greater certainty to the hypothetical scenarios.



First, let me say that although your stated native language is Spanish, you write exactly like a native English speaker.  There is no trace of foreignness in your style.  Well done!

However, I disagree with your conclusion about the above constructions.  It is true that such things are often heard, along with much worse, but I would say that this is merely a case of the speaker being lazy or ignorant of proper grammar, rather than a grammatical construction that serves to convey some other nuance.  I myself sometimes say such things, but I realize that they are not grammatically correct in the strict sense.

Language is very "fuzzy," and often difficult to describe accurately, but I still think it is useful to have a category of language that is considered "correct," and another category that is outside this range but still commonly used by native speakers.


----------



## blasita

gengo said:


> I still think it is useful to have a category of language that is considered "correct," and another category that is outside this range but still commonly used by native speakers.



I completely agree, Gengo.

Seven: muchas gracias por tu explicación. Sabiendo que es lo tuyo, seguro que tienes razón en tu razonamiento. De todas formas, no has dicho directamente que el imperfecto sea correcto gramaticalmente en este caso en español, ¿o lo he malinterpretado?



Istriano said:


> Blasita, ¿Le(s) has mandado una pregunta a la RAE? Me gustaría saber la respuesta.



No, Istriano, no creía que era necesario, pero lo hago ahora mismo. La respuesta tardará porque hoy ya es viernes aquí; la copiaré en el hilo en cuanto la tenga.

Un saludo a todos y gracias por vuestros fascinantes comentarios.


----------



## SevenDays

gengo said:


> ... I disagree with your conclusion about the above constructions.  It is true that such things are often heard, along with much worse, but I would say that this is merely a case of the speaker being lazy or ignorant of proper grammar, rather than a grammatical construction that serves to convey some other nuance.  I myself sometimes say such things, but I realize that they are not grammatically correct in the strict sense.
> 
> Language is very "fuzzy," and often difficult to describe accurately, but I still think it is useful to have a category of language that is considered "correct," and another category that is outside this range but still commonly used by native speakers.



I should mention that the _Cambridge Grammar of the English Language_ is highly descriptive, and it admits controversial constructions, such as the two examples I posted earlier and "If I was." I should also add that I'm not advocating constructions that are outside standard usage; I'm simply pointing out that there is a possible explanation for their use (to suggest greater certainty). I wouldn't challenge your disagreeing, and it is entirely valid for students of Spanish (or English, for that matter) to be guided by standard use of the language.    
Cheers


blasita said:


> I completely agree, Gengo.
> 
> Seven: muchas gracias por tu explicación. Sabiendo que es lo tuyo, seguro que tienes razón en tu razonamiento. De todas formas, no has dicho directamente que el imperfecto sea correcto gramaticalmente en este caso en español, ¿o lo he malinterpretado?



No llegaría al extremo de calificarlo como "correcto" o "incorrecto". Me inclino por decir que en este contexto el imperfecto es un uso "informal", "no-estándar", "coloquial", etc., igual que _is willing_ and _was willing_ en los ejemplos de inglés. 
Saludos


----------



## blasita

SevenDays said:


> No llegaría al extremo de calificarlo como "correcto" o "incorrecto". Me inclino por decir que en este contexto el imperfecto es un uso "informal", "no-estándar", "coloquial", etc., igual que _is willing_ and _was willing_ en los ejemplos de inglés.



Gracias por tu respuesta. A mí personalmente me apasiona la comparación gramatical entre idiomas, pero mi opinión es que no se puede ni debería deducir que algo es correcto o no basándonos en esto. Estoy de acuerdo con la idea de que hay muchas construcciones que no se adhieren a las reglas y se usan, pero a la vez es normal y necesario que los estudiantes de un idioma puedan tener una respuesta clara a su pregunta sobre corrección gramatical (sabiendo como saben ya que se usa).

I will post their reply as soon as it is available.

Saludos.


----------



## secondlife

The last to option 'sound' good, meaning correct, to me but the first does not. i am not sure but I believe the 1st option is not correct. No suena bien, se oye muy mal!!!!


----------



## Istriano

En inglés americano (muy informal) existe la forma ''vasca'':

_Si yo tendría dinero, te ayudaría.__
If I would have money, I would help you._

But teachers of English/Spanish don't ''promote'' these forms.

Regional forms may sound incorrect to those from other regions.


----------



## gengo

Istriano said:


> En inglés americano (muy informal) existe la forma ''vasca'':
> 
> _Si yo tendría dinero, te ayudaría.__
> If I would have money, I would help you._
> 
> But teachers of English/Spanish don't ''promote'' these forms.



And it is extremely common to hear the following.

_If I would have had money...
_Literally, _Si habría tenido dinero..._

However, to me, at least, this English sounds very uneducated (and of course the Spanish sounds horrible).


----------



## blasita

Here you are:



> Como ya le explicábamos en nuestro anterior mensaje, existe un uso, no normativo, actualmente muy extendido en el lenguaje coloquial, que puede considerarse implantado en la lengua estándar informal: el empleo del imperfecto de indicativo en la apódosis de las construcciones condicionales:
> _Si viniera mi madre y me pillara con un cigarrillo en la mano, me_ _DESMAYABA aquí mismo._
> _Con este sol, sí que me IBA yo a la playa si pudiese._
> Esta opción no viene a sustituir o a desplazar al condicional simple (_Si viniera mi madre y_ _me pillara con un cigarrillo en la mano, me DESMAYARÍA aquí mismo; __Con este sol, sí que me IRÍA yo a la playa si pudiese__)_, sino que alterna con este para ser usada en aquellos contextos en los que *el hablante siente como más probable el cumplimiento de lo expuesto en la apódosis en el caso de que se cumpliera lo expuesto en la prótasis.*
> 
> 
> No es este el mismo contexto que usted propone (en el ejemplo que usted envía, estamos ante una condición que ya no se puede cumplir, pues se produjo en el pasado), y por tanto, no sería oportuna la presencia del pretérito imperfecto de indicativo en la apódosis. Lo adecuado sería el uso del pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo, o bien, el condicional compuesto:
> 
> _Si *hubiera tenido* suficiente dinero la semana pasada, *hubiera/se comprado *el sofá._
> _Si *hubiera tenido* suficiente dinero la semana pasada, *habría comprado *el sofá._




They have replied promptly and have been patient with me; this is actually their third reply. I really wanted to have a clear and definite answer, and this is what I have got. 

To sum up, we can state that it is not grammatically correct. The imperfect can be used informally in other contexts (SevenDays had already given a good explanation about this). However, the imperfect is not correct when the condition is in the past (as in the original sentence).

Hope this helps.


----------



## mellow-yellow

Blasita,

¡Muchas gracias por haber hecho tantas investigaciones! Si hay una autoridad de la lengua castellana, es la RAE


----------



## inib

Gracias, blasita.


----------



## duvija

mellow-yellow said:


> Blasita,
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias por haber hecho tantas investigaciones! Si hay una autoridad de la lengua castellana, es la RAE



Supongo que esto es un chiste. Si te quedás por aquí, vas a ver la cantidad de quejas que tenemos.


----------



## blasita

mellow-yellow said:


> Blasita,
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias por haber hecho tantas investigaciones! Si hay una autoridad de la lengua castellana, es la RAE



Me alegro mucho de que haya sido útil; al menos ya lo tenemos claro. Gracias a ti por haber abierto un hilo tan interesante.



inib said:


> Gracias, blasita.



Un abrazo.


----------



## murciana

Yo también me sumo a las gracias. Estemos de acuerdo o no con las toooooodas las normas de la RAE, las molestias que te has tomado son de agradecer.
Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Gracias a ti. Todo vale la pena porque seguro que _todos_ hemos ayudado aquí a que muchos otros lo tengan más claro. Un cordial saludo, Murciana.


----------



## S.V.

Si se toma en cuenta que el presente puede usarse para reemplazar el futuro y que, al pasar la estructura al pasado, el imperfecto puede utilizarse para reemplazar al condicional, se vuelven prácticamente equivalentes. El futuro guarda la misma relación con el condicional que el presente con el imperfecto; el condicional no es sino un futuro visto desde un punto en el pasado, y el imperfecto es en efecto un presente transmutado a un tiempo anterior (esa es una forma, para un no nativo, para diferenciarlo del pretérito simple, de hecho). Así, sintácticamente no existe mayor diferencia:_
Si viene mi madre y me pilla con un cigarrillo en la mano, me DESMAYARÉ aquí mismo.
_→ _Si viene mi madre y me pilla con un cigarrillo en la mano, me DESMAYO aquí mismo.

Si viniera mi madre y me pillara con un cigarrillo en la mano, me DESMAYARÍA aquí mismo.
_→ _Si viniera mi madre y me pillara con un cigarrillo en la mano, me DESMAYABA aquí mismo.
_
​Tomando que esto es cierto, y que solo hasta aquí todos estarían de acuerdo, siguiendo esta lógica no tiene sentido usar el imperfecto cuando en la protásis se tiene el pluscuamperfecto, al llevarse la condicional irreal al pasado, por la misma razón por que no se usaría el condicional con ese mismo valor.
En mi opinión como nativo, reduciendo la oración lo más posible, suena anómala la oración con esa estructura: _Si lo hubiera hecho, me moría._ ¿Usted qué opina sobre esta oración, Duvija? Se puede deducir que es solo un descuido de la lengua; estoy de acuerdo con la RAE al censurarlo.


----------

